# Want a "commissioned" project in the NYC tri-state area?



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, everyone. I live in Vermont.

I have a friend who works in the Bronx and lives in Manhattan. She is interested in having someone build her a prayer kneeler. She came to me and I suggested she keep it local to where she is to avoid the cost and concerns re: shipping. Any of you Lumberjocks interested? She's extremely nice and I think it would be a pleasure to deal with her on this.

Message me for her contact info if you'd like to build her a prayer kneeler or at least chat with her about what she's after.

Best,
Ted


----------



## tctaylor79 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in the Hudson Valley region of NY, about an hour north of NYC. If that's not too far out of the way for her, I'd love to help out.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a really nice gesture. I'm sure she'll be happy that you made it.


----------

